# Salters & Plow Trucks Available NY, NJ, PA, CT



## WSRLLC

Have two plow trucks with 10' Blizzard plows and salters available 24/7 in NY, NJ, PA, CT. Call Mike at 732-670-1709 or [email protected]. Can supply additional plow trucks and salters if needed.


----------



## Roland_Allen

Always looking for subs for CNJ, and Eastern PA email me at [email protected]


----------



## towpro570

Roland_Allen;790727 said:


> Always looking for subs for CNJ, and Eastern PA email me at [email protected]


I sent you an e mail didn't here back from you i'm in Pottsville PA i have 6 trucks 1 has a v box spreader and 1 has tail gate spreader and a dump truck that has an under gate spreader plows range from 6.6 to 8.6


----------

